# c-section nigerian



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Please pray for our goat Molly. She wasn't supposed to be bred this year but when we found out that the buck got her we have monitored her very closely. Yesterday she went into labor, and could not deliver. We called the vet and she came to try to help. No luck though, so in order to save the mom we did a c section to our knowledge the babies were dead. But... when the c section was done both twin does were still alive. That was at 10 pm last night. She went into labor at 6 pm, and we called the vet at 645. So far mom and babies are doing ok. We have decided to get out of the goat biz. Were going to downsize our herd and just have them as pets.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you had rough time with the birth. Glad everyone is doing ok.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on the new babies!  Can we have pictures? I am glad everyone is OK!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies and I pray, they all, will be OK.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy to hear it turned out ok. Sorry you had a rough time


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is Molly and her twins, miracle and Jasmine.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Babies are starting to get a little stronger and eating better. Were been trying all night and all day. The vet said to let the mom nurse them but the babies just dont want to take to her. Were gonna keep trying but we are syringing and bottle feeding... with moms milk.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw gosh...they are really cute. Congrats on them and prayers for the whole little family! Glad the babies are getting stronger!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh wow they are cute and just like mum! you are lucky you had twin does from her, since sometimes they will breed on after a C section but sometimes they dont, I always like to have a least one female from them to carry on, and it seems like all my c-sections I've only got buck kids. 

Yep the best thing is for them to nurse off mum, keep trying but keep them fed. However, even if you do continue bottle feeding them, keep them in the stall with mumma if you can. Its very important, especially if she is mothering them and loving on them. The most important thing to help a doe pull through a caesarian is having a baby to love. I always say to people if the kids didnt make it get a foster kid or lamb ASAP so mum has something to love, you wouldnt believe the difference it makes to their recovery.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sometimes you just end up bottle feeding. That is great that you can milk mom and just give mom's milk.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Shes a really great mom. Esp. Since this was her first and such a traumatic event. Her and her babies are going to live in the house with us for a while. We are deff. Not taking her back to the herd until her stitches Come out. I dont think I could bare to even think about separating them, esp. Since they had such a rough start and all pulled thru, and still bonded.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sending prayers your way now! Why, do you mind my asking, are you getting out of the goat business?


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Were only had 10 births here in 3 years. And only 2 1/2 have contained boys. 2 twin bucks, and buck/doe twins. So weve had 5 boys born and 12 girls in our 3 years raising .


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm confused. Is that why you are getting out of the goat business? 

I'm so glad she's a good mumma. Yeah I keep my c-section does away from the herd for a couple months


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Id rather just have them as my pets and not breed anymore. I dont feel like im as prepared as we should be to continue breeding. Im thinking we should take a few years off. In Dec. we lost 1 doeling out of a set of twin does at a day old. We had a doe get coccidia pretty bad in Jan, and she aborted twins buck and doe. I had a doe give birth last week and the baby got stuck, had to pull the baby doe, she was huge. She is doing very good. And now this c section. Im feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment. After things settle down we may change our minds. We are deff. Not selling all our herd. Just down sizing. Were only got 20 but I think its a little too much for us to handle we are still beginners.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Jasmine still will not nurse from mom. We keep trying though. She stays with mom, and mom cleans her, snuggles and loves her. Miracle is the smaller twin, the vet was really worried about her not making it through the first night, but she is happy and healthy, they have been playing together all day, and she nurses from mom. The vet called last night and checked on them. They go back in 2 weeks to get moms stitches out, and they want to do a check on the babies. Their teeth are not fully erupt, so would that mean that they were premature?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh my gosh they are stunning! think that everything you are doing sounds great, one baby feeding off mum, one off the bottle, both in with mum, nothing better than that. 

yep the lack of teeth indicates they were premmie.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable! I'm glad everyone is doing ok!


----------

